# Since 410 will be phased out, which refrigerant?



## spazatak (Sep 3, 2021)

I imagine most of you already know 410A will be phased out starting in 2023, and sounds like there are a few refrigerants poised to take over.. r32, r454b r290

So which one will be king, considering my personal r22 split system's compressor just went to ground right after I bought some r22? And are residential condensing units charged with this refrigerant available now? Or am I stuck in the middle of this transition period?

Thanks!


----------

